# Torn as to when and what



## sjm1027 (Mar 4, 2017)

Did anyone here ever do any small clubs or meet ups with people that have retired to plan days, events, dinners, BBQ's, parties of 4, 6, or 8 people?
Would be a nice thing to do. Just wondering if anyone has done that in the past? I don't have many friends that will be retiring soon so having a hard time finding people to socialize with. Would also live to find someone interested in maybe starting a part time small out of the home business. I am ready to retire now but won't because I am afraid I would not have enough to do.


----------



## Ray (Mar 4, 2017)

Retirement puts you in an entirely new world. You will still have your old friends, but their lives are now different. Remember, your friends after you retire will have to be Tuesday morning friends and Thursday afternoon friends, not weekend friends. 

I visited an Aunt and Uncle quite a few years ago who had retired to a 55+ community and I knew way back then that that was the way for me. I have never regretted that decision.

On the other hand, if that is not an option for you, most Cities and Counties have senior centers. They serve two purposes for you. One is - go there, hang around, meet people, participate in what they have to offer (not just the "tried and true" - you never know). Second, use the bulletin board - put up a sign stating what you want to do. I've done that twice with "pickin' 'n grinnin'" - successfully.

One final thought - move to Florida, lotsa kindred spirits here.


----------



## sjm1027 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have heard about 55+ communities but not sure it's for me. I like gardening and poking around the yard. I figure if I'm home I will have more time to do these things. On the other hand I can see how this could be a nice to be a part of that type of a community. We are planning to downsize and maybe should look into seeing if they have any with a yard you can maintain if you like or a common garden.


----------



## Ray (Mar 5, 2017)

I recall many years ago hearing some words of wisdom at a pre-retirement seminar I went to. The guy said, "Having time to play golf is great. But remember, you can only play so much golf". Gardening is the same. 

I mentioned my Aunt and Uncle - the place they went to in NJ was called Leisure Village and was designed (like most) for minimum maintenance - so no gardens. But they did have a common garden area where you could be assigned a particular plot.

A rule of thumb - the bigger the retired population in your community, the better the odds of finding friends of similar interests. And the better the odds of finding new and diverse interests.

Good luck with your search.

Ray


----------



## sjm1027 (Mar 5, 2017)

Good advice Ray
thanks


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 5, 2017)

There are always groups out there to join (or start one) - no matter what your hobby.  Garden clubs, book clubs, organic co-ops, foodie groups, etc.  You can start online.  I do a lot of needlework, knitting and stuff so I joined www.Ravelry.com (sharing minimal information) and did search for my area.  I came across several gals near me that have similar interests.  I messaged a couple, met up for lunch and joined a large Fiber Arts group.  Another gal, new to the area, messaged me through the same website and we hooked up to start knitting at the local Books-a-Million every Thursday.  Several other gals joined us and it has morphed into the Creative Ladies Who Like to Lunch.  We pick a new restaurant every month, try the menu and spend the afternoon sipping tea and catching up.  Another friend belongs to a Dahlia growers group, one belongs to a Smocking Guild, yet another is a member of the local Embroiderer's Guild.  Several guy friends have hooked up to go off-road exploring, golf days, and mall walking.  There are always classes somewhere and local newspapers or the give-away local magazines often have an events section or volunteer opportunities.  I have even gotten to know some new people in my neighborhood through www.NextDoor.com.  My neighbor and I responded to an open invitation to a nail/manicure party.  Neither one of us do that but we had the most fun trying everything out and we have gotten together again since.  

We are making retirement plans to relocate 1150 miles away, back to New England, and I have already reached out to some folks (even on this website) who have been very helpful to our plans and we hope to meet up when we get there.  The more we talk about it, the more folks we find are making similar plans.  You might have to try out a few groups to see how you fit.  People like to be helpful - just ask a few questions and see where it leads.  Not every group is only retired and that is fun too - helps me feel connected to the world.  Good luck!


----------



## sjm1027 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you, great post. I guess it boils down to how much do you want to get out there and make it happen. I live in New England (Massachusetts). Sounds like you have a great group of people around you and it sounds like a lot of fun.
Thanks




Myquest55 said:


> There are always groups out there to join (or start one) - no matter what your hobby.  Garden clubs, book clubs, organic co-ops, foodie groups, etc.  You can start online.  I do a lot of needlework, knitting and stuff so I joined www.Ravelry.com (sharing minimal information) and did search for my area.  I came across several gals near me that have similar interests.  I messaged a couple, met up for lunch and joined a large Fiber Arts group.  Another gal, new to the area, messaged me through the same website and we hooked up to start knitting at the local Books-a-Million every Thursday.  Several other gals joined us and it has morphed into the Creative Ladies Who Like to Lunch.  We pick a new restaurant every month, try the menu and spend the afternoon sipping tea and catching up.  Another friend belongs to a Dahlia growers group, one belongs to a Smocking Guild, yet another is a member of the local Embroiderer's Guild.  Several guy friends have hooked up to go off-road exploring, golf days, and mall walking.  There are always classes somewhere and local newspapers or the give-away local magazines often have an events section or volunteer opportunities.  I have even gotten to know some new people in my neighborhood through www.NextDoor.com.  My neighbor and I responded to an open invitation to a nail/manicure party.  Neither one of us do that but we had the most fun trying everything out and we have gotten together again since.
> 
> We are making retirement plans to relocate 1150 miles away, back to New England, and I have already reached out to some folks (even on this website) who have been very helpful to our plans and we hope to meet up when we get there.  The more we talk about it, the more folks we find are making similar plans.  You might have to try out a few groups to see how you fit.  People like to be helpful - just ask a few questions and see where it leads.  Not every group is only retired and that is fun too - helps me feel connected to the world.  Good luck!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2017)

My 55+ community has a variety of housing, everything from condos in hi-rises to large, standalone homes. There are also smaller "patio homes" with little gardens .We also have a community garden, with small, individual plots for the gardeners to have fun with. Lots of gorgeous flowers, fruits and vegetables, with annual prizes given by the garden club.  There is no reason for a retiree to stop gardening.

I'm not into gardening myself (got that out of my system years ago) but I enjoy walking along the paths of the community garden, admiring the individual gardens.


----------



## Susie (Apr 12, 2017)

Guess, those of you with great retirement ideas, are still going strong, not slowing down at all, not needing a nap every day.
Please, tell me your secret!!!
(And a very happy Easter to you!) :wave:


----------



## sjm1027 (Apr 12, 2017)

Zest for life  
Happy Easter back at ya!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm in a Facebook group now made up of former members of another Boomer site that went belly up. Someone is trying to plan a meet up now. I would love to meet more of my online friends. Someone else tried to set one up in New Orleans but that fell through. I like MyQuest's suggestions.


----------



## Knight (Apr 13, 2017)

No mention of your age or if retirement is going to be soon. Not often thought about is the 10 yr. cycle of life. About every 10 years a person experiences a change. Think of it this way. At age 10 you were doing what? At age 20 and each 10 years after age 20 changes occured. The big differance at age 10, people that are lucky have many more 10 year cycles ahead. 

Retiring at 65 if in good health not so many 10 year cycles ahead. Think about health as a major issue. Do plans include sedentary or being outdoors and active? Does ice, cold & snow and being stuck indoors when bad weather hits where you live impact that? What do you envision your retirement to be? 

It sounds like you have time to research a variety of options. Filling time in retirement isn't difficult since the reality is if you retire at age 65 you don't have 6 of those 10 year cycles to experience. And the ones you do have will be cut by 1/3 for sleep, eating and other non fun needs of life.


----------

